# FYI: Clarkian mp3's



## RickyReformed (Jul 31, 2004)

I am not a Clarkian, but I thought this would be of interest to apologists on the board (regardless of method):

www.trinitylectures.org

Download speeds are slowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww (but free!). I've been downloading some right before I go to bed so I don't tie up my phone for 2hrs+. 

Paul, regarding your note on Dr. E. Calvin Beisner, you'll notice he's one of the speakers in the lecture on economics. There is also an mp3 by G. Clark critiquing Frame's article on theological paradox. Sorry I haven't had time to post but I'm in the process of moving. Ciao for now!


----------

